# whats the address for repti-licious



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

does anyone know the address and postcode for repti-licious in birkenhead? its on old chester road somewhere. ive looked on yell.com but its not on there
thanks,
andy


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

blastphemy


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> blastphemy


what?


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

andrms0 said:


> what?


 your blastpheming


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

i could do with knowing where the shop is though


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

andrms0 said:


> i could do with knowing where the shop is though


 but you cant blastpheme


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

rfuk doesnt have a shop an repti-licious does which is close to where i live


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i think it's on Jake89's sig, although i don't think its related to the other forum.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

its not on his sig but the address is on this thread on page one

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/218598-new-reptile-shop-wirral.html

and the first post on page 2, the owner has posted and its got the website and phone number in his sig.


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

ive got that address though, i need to know what shop number it is so i know which way to walk down the street. old chester rd is a long street.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

andrms0 said:


> ive got that address though, i need to know what shop number it is so i know which way to walk down the street. old chester rd is a long street.



better off googling the details . yell.com is usually crap 



> you could try REPTI-LISIOUS . 187 old chester rd , nice little shop .


----------



## andrms0 (Aug 26, 2008)

> you could try REPTI-LISIOUS . 187 old chester rd , nice little shop .


yeah thats what im lookin for cheers mate


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

why is this blasphemous???


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

The shop has a very similar name to a bad site but is in no way connected.

Doesn't matter anyway as this thread was started 18 months ago :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats ok then! :lol2:

Has the shop been open that long :shock: & as I live only up the road was concerned it was getting dissed!


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

The Doug said:


> Thats ok then! :lol2:
> 
> Has the shop been open that long :shock: & as I live only up the road was concerned it was getting dissed!


 
Yeah, they been there 2 years now and going from strength to strength.


----------

